# SEGOVIA ACOUSTIC GUITAR D73AG help with information.



## rudegirlkyla (Aug 10, 2011)

I own a Segovia acoustic guitar I got from an old friend and I was wondering if anyone had any information on these guitars. I can't find much searching on google so I thought I'd try here. 
The model number is D73AG and it's made in China. 
I'm wondering if this is a decent guitar and an approximate value if anyone can help. I'm also trying to figure out what year these were made or if they still are in production. And really any other information anyone might know about these guitars would be useful. I can't find anything at all with that model number on google. 
Thanks!


----------



## Patdandy69 (Dec 28, 2021)

rudegirlkyla said:


> I own a Segovia acoustic guitar I got from an old friend and I was wondering if anyone had any information on these guitars. I can't find much searching on google so I thought I'd try here.
> The model number is D73AG and it's made in China.
> I'm wondering if this is a decent guitar and an approximate value if anyone can help. I'm also trying to figure out what year these were made or if they still are in production. And really any other information anyone might know about these guitars would be useful. I can't find anything at all with that model number on google.
> Thanks!


Have you found any information? I just bought one for 30$ canadian at a yard sale.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Patdandy69 said:


> Have you found any information? I just bought one for 30$ canadian at a yard sale.


You are the first and only person to reply to this thread in over 10 years. 

ENJOY your new guitar! ...but don't expect an answer from the OP...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> You are the first and only person to reply to this thread in over 10 years.
> 
> ENJOY your new guitar! ...but don't expect an answer from the OP...
> View attachment 394829


Maybe that;s why she left the forum?


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

A Segovia dread? Segovia dreaded dreadnaughts and never played one, at least on stage. If it is still in playable condition service the tuners if open back ones or pick up a set of cheap decent ones at LM from allparts if the factory ones are cooked and if you intend to play it at all. Don't use anything heavier than 13-56. These ones are good, L&M usually has them in stock everywhere but you can order them here if they are in short supply in Canada currently. D'Addario 80/20 Bronze EJ12 Medium Acoustic Guitar Strings
The original price on Segovia dreadnaughts were around 150 bucks and most wound up being wrecked by kids trying to tune them. I have seen them with the bass strings tuned up to the moon with the top bulging ready to explode and the bass side of the tuners stripped. The few that I have played sounded OK about the same as a cheap Yamaha, nothing to write home about but decent enough to learn on if the guitar is set up decently and the tuners hold.


----------

